# Stick steering problem



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Have an 09, 18ft Carolina skiff, the JVX model with stick steering. It has an 09 Suzuki 70hp 4 stroke on it. The steering is ok and very smooth at lower RPMs. The problem is it's real hard to turn to the left as RPMs are increased and the boat comes up on plane. Even at WOT.

There is a very small cupped tab on the very bottom of the skag. There is also a movable trim tab that is now set at just a little left trim.

Anybody have a solution or ideas as to what to look for?

Thanks OB


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Set the trim tab anode father to the left and it should help reduce the left steering effort


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You could also change the trim of the engine and check to see if the height of the engine is correct.


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll give those a try. Thanks OB


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

70 hsp is getting kinda big for stick steering. Did it steer well before and just now getting hard or has it been this way since new?
Just looked it up and 70 hsp is the max for the system and anything over 40 needs remote trim to ease the steering torque. So you should be adjusting the trim to ease the steering problem.


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Capt. I just got the boat, so I don't know how it used to perform. It has remote trim on it so when you say adjust the trim. Do you mean bring the tilt up some from full down? I guess I need to bring it up on plane then bring the tilt up till it starts to porpoise, then put the nose back down. Sound correct?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

My old Scout was not a stick steer, but you could really feel the "Sweet Spot" of the steering when the boat got trimmed right. It got real easy like it had Power Steering on it.


----------

